
What Happens When You Quit Showering? - ALee
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/06/i-stopped-showering-and-life-continued/486314/?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits&amp;single_page=true
======
daschwa
I'd be interested in how long you would actually need to go without soap to
smell "normal". I've done numerous backpacking trips going 2-3 weeks without
showering and although "we" get used, it's immediately obvious to those that
encounter us at the end of the trip how awful we do smell.

